# Finally Got Another 13....



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

SWEET! good luck with the build. Im sure it'll look bad ass. Keep the thread updated


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal man, glad you finally found one

-T


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Cut my deck to fit today and started cutting out my back seat to make a deck out of it.



























this is my mock-up fuel cell i'm going to build and integrate into my deck (underneath). its going to be about a 3.5 gallon tank.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i made my back deck out of 1/4" coosa. i didn't know how strong it would be, but with some help of some nytec (heavy duty glass) it turned out pretty strong. i did the stand and hop test on it on the trailer after it kicked and it didn't flex at all. oh yeah, and i put rod tubes in, 1 1/2" pvc.




























this stuff is pretty flimsy in its raw state, so in order to keep it flat while glassing the underneath i screw it down to a flat surface. when the resin starts to kick, it contracts and will bow the sides up.










glass for the under side










glass for the top










i still have some clean up, touch up work to do but the main part is done. and its really light.



















Snapped a couple shots of the Gheenoes lined up, thought it was pretty cool. especially since we've restored all of them and adding a couple more now.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

1. The shots of all the Gheenoes lined up is purely awesome. 

2. Between the steps of "glass for the top" and the "clean up, touch up" phase, do you have any more details? My problem recently has been getting from the former to the latter.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice collection of noes you got there oswald  wouldnt happen to be planning on a 40 for it would ya ?   ;D so whats happening with the pvc ends of the rod tubes? i picked up some desk grommets from lowes (they sell them in the electrical section and they come in different sizes) with the help of a dremmel tool they fit perfectly 







[/img]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> 2. Between the steps of "glass for the top" and the "clean up, touch up" phase, do you have any more details? My problem recently has been getting from the former to the latter.


well i usually go back over everything and in this case probably lay a little more glass in the corners. but i always go back over any bad spots, gaps or holes with putty. i call it putty, but its a fine white powder stuff called q-cell mixed with resin. that kinda just smoothes everything out. thats all i ever do. its not like a mold finish but i always spray gel and web the inside anyway.

And yeah southbound, i plan on cleaning up the edges and then putting some of those starlet grommets that Pugar puts in his boats in there.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I just finished welding and pressure testing my fuel tank









Pressure testing


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess we should call you Gheen Re-Manufacturing or Custom Gheenoes Too. ;D

That's a lot of nice work you've done.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you do some sweet work


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

>


What's this aluminum tank for? ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well i know this is the slowest build in the world, but i just got my deck ready to glass in and thought i'd share some pics. i'm finally gonna have time to work on my own boat (hopefully) and i'm gettin pumped now. gotta get here done cuz i just ordered my Super 16 last friday that i'm gonna have to start on 




























the main layout


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

nice work ;D are you going to be foaming under the front deck? 

love that gas tank.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks just like my boat ;-)


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

oh yeah the deck is gettin as much foam as i can shoot in there. its also gonna help support and cushion my tank.


----------



## dcg222 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey man I like what you've done with the 'noe looks really awesome!!! If ya don't mind me askin' did ya make the front deck custom or can ya get that stuff from Sam?I like it alot


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

its the same front deck they put in the clasics but i just cut it to fit. i got it from sam, way easier that way cuz they just pop it off the mold. i think it was $125 or so


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

all those fuel hose fittings need to be opposing side double clamped per nmma rules.. lol very sweet tho. oh do u have stock in gheenoe?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally got her railed and a few other things done. i still have to do the grabrail, tm bracket, cushions, min. electrical, oh and a motor. this is her for now tho. i'm taking motor donations  15 horse merc, thanks...

Dont mind the Yeti. accidently ran it over with my 4runner before it even touched the boat i bought it for. pretty tough not to break!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Too Cool ! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Man you've been busy. As usual, you do great work. Nice front license plate too!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> Dont mind the Yeti. accidently ran it over with my 4runner before it even touched the boat i bought it for. pretty tough not to break!


gotta be a good story behind that


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Not as good of a story as you'd think. I had it at the end of the driveway cleanin it. I just got done workin on my boat and it was kinda dark. I musta just missed it when I cut the wheel backin up. And I couldn't see it pullin forward. I have 33's on my 4runner and it ran it completely over. I was mad at first, but it didn't crack and gives it character I guess. Still serves it's purpose. 

Which brings me to my offer to anyone with a new product, I will test them out for you  I've proven to pretty tough on my stuff.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet setup and I bet that yeti will still keep some beers cold ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Boat looks good!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I got some of my metal works goin. I ended up putting my tm mount from my classic on it. The size worked out perfect to give me room to access my fuel. This is the basic grabrail/yeti holder I went with. Functional, simple and light











































oops, camo'd my welding hood


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to misguide the thread but do you use a spoolgun or tig your aluminum? Ive found out that Tig produces some nice welds but a mig machine is just so much faster. Sweet build by the way!


----------

